# Old Squaw Kennels



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

I've heard good things about them, but does anyone know the prices of their puppies? I can't seem to find prices anywhere on their website. Hopefully getting a new pup this spring so I'm just looking around right now. Thanks!


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Frank is awesome! It depends on bloodline...I have a pup from them, paid around 1,500 but then Dad just got a pup and paid less. Needless to say Frank is very straight forward and open to any questions. Many many years of experience under his belt...

Very happy with my dog as he not only serves his purpose in the field but also at home.








[/IMG]


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Yep, depending on the bloodlines this will indicate price. A Field Trial Champion to a Field Trial Champion brings top dollar where a Hunting Retriever to a nontitled dog will be less.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Socks said:


> Yep, depending on the bloodlines this will indicate price. A Field Trial Champion to a Field Trial Champion brings top dollar where a Hunting Retriever to a nontitled dog will be less.


Correct...The sire of my pup was stormin norman II from Trumarcs Danny Farmer...


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Good looking dog, and thanks for the help guys!


----------



## oldsalt mi (Oct 5, 2010)

I have trained with Frank. He studies breeding lines like no other. And he breeds quality to quality. He's just a great guy!!


----------



## S. Taylor (Apr 25, 2014)

We have a pup from Old Squaw Kennels. He will be 2 years old on April 23. We are looking for a new home for him. Any suggestions on how to proceed?


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

The more serious people like me would 1st want to know why you need to place the dog. Then bloodlines, training the dog has, color, price, etc. Some breeders will want to know if a puppy buyer needs to rehome a dog they sold. You might want to give him a call because he might want to k ow or he might even know someone that wants a dog. No guarantee s though. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## S. Taylor (Apr 25, 2014)

We wanted a companion/family dog. His field trial, hunting bloodlines make him too much "machine" for us. He is out of Flatlands Locked and Loaded and Oldsquaw's Hurricane Jane. My husband does not hunt, he fly fishes. We have had lab and lab mixes for our 39 years of marriage. My husband was raised with hunting dogs. We did tell the breeder we needed to place him elsewhere and were told to take out an add. We have done our best to train him to be a family dog and it just is not working out. He needs more than we can provide. At our up north home our neighbor runs field trial English Setters and he feels the dog would be a good hunter or field trial dog. Since we wanted a house dog he has been neutered. He is house trained and runs like a shot. He plays with our female lab. Our main issue with him is if he does not want to do something like come inside he growls. We have 4 grandchildren and worry about this habit. He has never tried to bite anybody. He has had all vet exams and shots. He just needs more. We would like $200.00 for him. I did AKC register him and he is microchipped. What other information would be helpful? Thanks for your time and help. He is black.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

S. Taylor said:


> We wanted a companion/family dog. His field trial, hunting bloodlines make him too much "machine" for us. He is out of Flatlands Locked and Loaded and Oldsquaw's Hurricane Jane. My husband does not hunt, he fly fishes. We have had lab and lab mixes for our 39 years of marriage. My husband was raised with hunting dogs. We did tell the breeder we needed to place him elsewhere and were told to take out an add. We have done our best to train him to be a family dog and it just is not working out. He needs more than we can provide. At our up north home our neighbor runs field trial English Setters and he feels the dog would be a good hunter or field trial dog. Since we wanted a house dog he has been neutered. He is house trained and runs like a shot. He plays with our female lab. Our main issue with him is if he does not want to do something like come inside he growls. We have 4 grandchildren and worry about this habit. He has never tried to bite anybody. He has had all vet exams and shots. He just needs more. We would like $200.00 for him. I did AKC register him and he is microchipped. What other information would be helpful? Thanks for your time and help. He is black.



Sounds to me like you guys failed on training here, sorry to put it to you harshly. If your husband had been raised around hunting dogs you'd think the least he'd know is obedience. But then again people think hunting dogs are just that, left in an outside kennel, only to be brought out to hunt a handful of times. Sorry to break off on tangents but it drives me nuts when people get a dog ony to give it away because the responsibility is too much.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok that's a start. I'd put a separate thread on here with that info and make sure you're honest about what's going on. I'd also put an ad in the classifieds. 

As to the growling I think you're right to consider rehoming with the grand kids. With that being said the growling for a recall command is in no way acceptable behavior and depending on level of obedience and type of dog it'd be in a crap load of trouble. Every thing would be on the table from a stern and immediate NO! to dominance roll. You can't let them get away with that. 

There are some dogs that just need to work and it sounds like that's your dog. Imagine a dog that knows something is missing but doesn't know what it is and just has this drive but doesn't understand what's going on. Plus I've heard that they sometimes become butt heads around 2, at least mine did. 

Good luck and next time I'd shy away from any field bred labs because they're bred to hunt and that's what they want to do. I'd look at show lines because they breed for looks and not hunt. 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Socks said:


> Ok that's a start. I'd put a separate thread on here with that info and make sure you're honest about what's going on. I'd also put an ad in the classifieds.
> 
> As to the growling I think you're right to consider rehoming with the grand kids. With that being said the growling for a recall command is in no way acceptable behavior and depending on level of obedience and type of dog it'd be in a crap load of trouble. Every thing would be on the table from a stern and immediate NO! to dominance roll. You can't let them get away with that.
> 
> ...


Everything sounds good until the last paragraph. A good dog in the field can be an excellent house dog.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

SBE II said:


> Everything sounds good until the last paragraph. A good dog in the field can be an excellent house dog.


Yes it can with the proper training and outlet for its energy, but some field bred dogs are straight up fire breathers while some are wall flowers. They might have one that has too much energy for their life style. Actually, I wouldn't recommend a average field bred lab to anyone as a pet only unless they loved to hike, run, etc. Just my opinion, nothing more, nothing less. 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Socks said:


> Yes it can with the proper training and outlet for its energy, but some field bred dogs are straight up fire breathers while some are wall flowers. They might have one that has too much energy for their life style. Actually, I wouldn't recommend a average field bred lab to anyone as a pet only unless they loved to hike, run, etc. Just my opinion, nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


We will agree to disagree. Most dogs are a bear with no outlets and poor obedience training, shame on the owner. Just like a kid with no manners, shame on the parents.

While bloodline is important let's remember I've seen plenty of $400 dogs do better that $2000 dogs, all due to training.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

S. Taylor said:


> We wanted a companion/family dog. His field trial, hunting bloodlines make him too much "machine" for us. He is out of Flatlands Locked and Loaded and Oldsquaw's Hurricane Jane. My husband does not hunt, he fly fishes. We have had lab and lab mixes for our 39 years of marriage. My husband was raised with hunting dogs. We did tell the breeder we needed to place him elsewhere and were told to take out an add. We have done our best to train him to be a family dog and it just is not working out. He needs more than we can provide. At our up north home our neighbor runs field trial English Setters and he feels the dog would be a good hunter or field trial dog. Since we wanted a house dog he has been neutered. He is house trained and runs like a shot. He plays with our female lab. Our main issue with him is if he does not want to do something like come inside he growls. We have 4 grandchildren and worry about this habit. He has never tried to bite anybody. He has had all vet exams and shots. He just needs more. We would like $200.00 for him. I did AKC register him and he is microchipped. What other information would be helpful? Thanks for your time and help. He is black.


 
I just though of another option for you. Post up enough times until you get 10 posts and can do the "private message" option or leave a way to contact you in this thread.


----------



## sthiede (Aug 31, 2004)

S. Taylor said:


> We wanted a companion/family dog. His field trial, hunting bloodlines make him too much "machine" for us. He is out of Flatlands Locked and Loaded and Oldsquaw's Hurricane Jane. My husband does not hunt, he fly fishes. We have had lab and lab mixes for our 39 years of marriage. My husband was raised with hunting dogs. We did tell the breeder we needed to place him elsewhere and were told to take out an add. We have done our best to train him to be a family dog and it just is not working out. He needs more than we can provide. At our up north home our neighbor runs field trial English Setters and he feels the dog would be a good hunter or field trial dog. Since we wanted a house dog he has been neutered. He is house trained and runs like a shot. He plays with our female lab. Our main issue with him is if he does not want to do something like come inside he growls. We have 4 grandchildren and worry about this habit. He has never tried to bite anybody. He has had all vet exams and shots. He just needs more. We would like $200.00 for him. I did AKC register him and he is microchipped. What other information would be helpful? Thanks for your time and help. He is black.


 
Where are you located? Would possibly be interested in checking him out.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey S. Taylor! Ya out there?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

I would also be interested in looking at the dog


----------



## choc24/7 (Jan 22, 2008)

S. Taylor said:


> We wanted a companion/family dog. His field trial, hunting bloodlines make him too much "machine" for us. He is out of Flatlands Locked and Loaded and Oldsquaw's Hurricane Jane. My husband does not hunt, he fly fishes. We have had lab and lab mixes for our 39 years of marriage. My husband was raised with hunting dogs. We did tell the breeder we needed to place him elsewhere and were told to take out an add. We have done our best to train him to be a family dog and it just is not working out. He needs more than we can provide. At our up north home our neighbor runs field trial English Setters and he feels the dog would be a good hunter or field trial dog. Since we wanted a house dog he has been neutered. He is house trained and runs like a shot. He plays with our female lab. Our main issue with him is if he does not want to do something like come inside he growls. We have 4 grandchildren and worry about this habit. He has never tried to bite anybody. He has had all vet exams and shots. He just needs more. We would like $200.00 for him. I did AKC register him and he is microchipped. What other information would be helpful? Thanks for your time and help. He is black.


kinda grinds my gears.....maybe you should stick to pound rescue dogs?? why would you get a hunting dog if you dont hunt?? makes no sense...should know with a breeding the dog is most likely gonna wanna GOOOOO...


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Jeez, give it a rest guys! They came on here looking for help all you all can do it get on your high horses and pound on them. How about you help keep this dog from being miserable, the current owners miserable, or worse the dog ending up in the pound?

He77, if their story is the way it went down I put more blame on the breeder for selling them the dog. I thought the name sounded familiar; the sire is a friggin Canadian field trial champion and a Canadian amature(sp?) field trial champion. If they just wanted a pet this was most definitely not the breeding for them. It's a special animal that gets those titles and I'll bet you a ton of money that a dog that is strictly pet material CAN NOT become a FT in any shape or form. And don't throw that crap around about training and how a FT can be a pet. Duh, but you have to know what you're doing and give the dog an outlet. Do you really think that a dog that can do 400 yard multiple retrieves and then turn right around and do a 250yard big open water blind with a key hole at the end can just sit around as a couch potato pet? 

We don't know the full story or the kennels side and that's fine. Right now they wanted help. How about IF they decide to come back after all the criticisim we help them? Shockingly sometimes people don't know, what they don't know. How were they supposed to know the calibur of the breeding they chose if they didn't understand what they were buying.


----------

